# Königstour Bodensee - Königssee



## luggiKC (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin die Königstour vom Bodensee zum Königssee ab Scharnitz bis zum Königssee gefahren (Link: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...koenigstour.pdf).

Nun möchte ich die ersten Etappen vom Bodensee bis Scharnitz fahren. Nachdem die Beschreibung sehr dürftig ist, suche ich weitere Infos hierzu.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (19. April 2005)

Hi,
schau doch mal hier
Außerdem kriegt man über Google jede Menge Tipps mit den Suchwörtern: Bodensee Königssee.  

Was mich noch interessieren würde, mit welcher Ausrüstung du das gefahren bist (Bike Klamotten, usw). Wäre nett wenn Du mal was drüber schreiben könntest.  

Gruß
Cube_Airmatik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luggiKC (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich meinte *nicht* den allgemeinen Radweg, sondern die in der Zeitschrift Mountain-Bike beschriebene MTB-Tour.

Was Deine Frage zur Ausrüstung betrifft, habe ich mich an den Reisetipps von Mountain-Bike orientiert (Link: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de).


----------



## cheffe (19. April 2005)

Hi!

ich bin die Tour letztes Jahr mal komplett gefahren. Bericht ist auf http://www.koenigstour.de.vu 

Hast du konkrete Fragen zur Strecke? Frag einfach hier oder per PM.

Ciao!


----------



## nasenmann (25. April 2005)

> zitat von *Cube_Airmatik*
> Hi,
> schau doch mal hier
> Außerdem kriegt man über Google jede Menge Tipps mit den Suchwörtern: Bodensee Königssee.
> ...



ist jemand schon den "normalen" bodensee-königssee radweg gefahren, taugt der was ?
will ihn mit meiner frau fahren, und die kann ich bestimmt nicht von der route vom mountainbike magazin überzeugen   
gruß der nasenmann


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (25. April 2005)

luggiKC schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Nun möchte ich die ersten Etappen vom Bodensee bis Scharnitz fahren. Nachdem die Beschreibung sehr dürftig ist, suche ich weitere Infos hierzu.
> 
> Vielen Dank.


Was möchtest du denn genau wissen ? Ein großer Teil geht durch meine Heimat.


----------

